# Secret Service's Style



## mike_cos (Jul 13, 2011)

Directly from Ft. Meade NSA, SIGINT Reporter's Style and Usage Manual. (Declassified)
For you Mara... (I'm sure you've got it already)

http://www.operazionispeciali.com/res/site28430/res547531_NSA-SIGINT-style-manual_2010.pdf


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 13, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> Directly from Ft. Meade NSA, SIGINT Reporter's Style and Usage Manual. (Declassified)
> For you Mara...



There's nothing here mate...


----------



## mike_cos (Jul 13, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> There's nothing here mate...


looks better...


----------



## x SF med (Jul 13, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> There's nothing here mate...



Because Intel Guys have no style....

WTF! the Bibliography lists the Harbrace College Handbook 9th Ed. (1984) as a reference...  by 2007 the 18th Ed. should have been out. (I worked for HRW/HBJ/Harcourt before Thomson Learning bought them)


----------



## Dame (Jul 13, 2011)

LOL. Sounds like someone is clinging to their old college edition. I still go back to my Prentice-Hall Handbook for Writers, 8th Edition (1982).


----------



## x SF med (Jul 13, 2011)

When in doubt...  I own a copy of the Harbrace Handbook of English 1st Ed (c) 1941 that has the previous edition listed as the CCC/WPA Handbook of English, John C. Hodges, Ed. Harcourt Brace and World, pub.  not only that it's a 1st printing, and I got it long before I worked there...  the 'light version' used to be the Warriner's Series....


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 13, 2011)

I figured I would stop by in here and say that I have no freaking clue what is being discussed in this thread… :)


----------



## Dame (Jul 13, 2011)

I still balk at updating my style guides because of the prices. I don't know what the first edition Harbrace is worth, but I'll wager it's a pretty penny.


----------

